# Dear Kelly



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

What a sweetheart! I know how difficult these losses are. Kelly is lovely!


----------



## GoldRocksMom (Feb 9, 2007)

Kelly you are a beautiful girl having fun playing at the bridge
with many loved ones of all of us here.
roos and roos to your parents, we know how much they miss you


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

What a beautiful picture. You will see her again one day at the rainbow bridge.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

What a lovely girl she is...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I can feel your pain. 

Kelly go say hi to my Goliath, Zeus, Nikki and Cubbysan. You are in good company.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

She was so sweet looking. Have fun at the bridge girl.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

She was beautiful. Looks like she had a long well-loved life!


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

R.I.P Beautiful and sweet Kelly.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This thread is such a tear jerker I can't handle coming here. 
I have three goldens and a german shepherd at the Bridge. Maybe someday I'll be strong enough to post some pictures here of them. I miss them so much. You guys are braver than me. I'm sitting here bawling so much I can't see the screen.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I can tell just by looking at her picture that she was a very special dog.

How lucky you are that she was yours


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Beautiful girl and I can tell you love her very much. Just remember one day you will be back together again and till that day comes she will be kept company with all of our sweet babies. 
RIP Kelly!!


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Sweet Kelly! What a lovely girl you are. Please enjoy your days at the Bridge & play with our lost loves that we miss so much.


----------



## kezia14 (Aug 12, 2007)

Nice dog
Here is for you,
Warm Memories E-cards from PassionUp
She's Not Lost E-cards from PassionUp
Loved One E-cards from PassionUp
Hope it can make you more feel better ?!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Kelly was a beautiful girl, RIP sweet soul!


----------



## Big Mamoo (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks to everyone. I don't know why but she was just on my mind. This is where I came when I lost her and it helped then just as it has now.


----------

